
Videogame Developers Are Making It Harder to Stop Playing - grej
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wheres-the-off-switch-videogame-developers-are-making-it-harder-to-stop-playing-1534757400
======
ardy42
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/89oNs](http://archive.is/89oNs)

